# Florida Breeders



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think you cant go wrong with any of the breeders if they were recommended on the forum. The breeders when recommended here are because the do the proper clearances and do right according to the Golden Retriever Club of America. But with any breeder you want to make sure you see all the clearances and see how they are being raised. 
I know that Gemini had several dogs listed in the Westminster Dog Show. I love the Karagold dogs.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I personally have a dog from Paula Veibl (Lakewood)! I can not express how happy I am with both my dog and the breeder. Remi is showing, doing agility, and hunt tests. Remi will be 2 in April and I still talk to Paula probably on a monthly basis. I would like to have a pup from the Helena x gemini dog!!! Dixie is being bred to Buzz this is a repeat breeding and they produce beautiful pups. I have been to her House and see all the dogs  Love them. I have a Katie x Charmer (gemini) pup. I stay in contact to with Candi Pearce (original gemini) at barkingham palace!! So I am really familiar with the Gemini and Lakewood dogs. But any of the above are very reputable breeders.


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for the responses so far. I actually heard of Lakewood through my vet's office. I called in oct asking for breeder referrals and they just saw a Lakewood pup for her first visit. The staff said she was so beautiful!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I love Paula...I could not have asked for a better breeder. Are you looking for anything particular to do with your pup or just a family pet? I see that Majik and gemini are using cody "gemini's fallchase the butler did it" He is in the top 5 dogs in the country right now and I have personally seen him and he is gorgeous! The first time I emailed Paula about her dogs she replied with a 2 page email!! I knew she really cared about her dogs and her linage...I knew from that point that she is whom I would pick for my breeder. The pup that was probably that just left the vet was probably a Katie and Charmer pup again. You can see Remi and others from the Katie and Charmer 1st litter on her site.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would look into Paula Veibl as well. Also Debbie Caudill at Snobird, she has an upcoming litter.


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Kfayard- we are looking mainly for a family pet but I have been thinking about getting involved in some kind of pet therapy-probably for children. Remi is beautiful! I saw her on Paula's website. I agree about Cody. He is fabulous! He has a few upcoming litters.


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

K-thanks for your message. Can't send a PM yet as I am new.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

We got our pup from Goldrox Goldens (Maura Roxby) located in Davie. Riley's dad, Cody is a Gemini Fallchase dad. Fallchase the Butler Did It is his registered name. He has had some impressive wins in the ring. But the best thing about Cody is his personality. He is such a great dog. Fortunately for us Riley inherited quite a few of his traits. We couldn't be happier. Fallchase is also in Cody's lines as evident by his name. Fallchase Gemini Markquise is Riley's grandma. You can see them on the Gemini website. Maura studs Cody out all over the state. Both she and Cindi at Gemini Goldens should be able to tell you when one of his litters is due. You will not regret getting one of his pups. Also, I have also heard good things about Magik Goldens

As for Paula....I can only tell you my experience with her. I received one email from her apologizing that she didn't answer my request for info as she was on vacation. After several more attempts to reach her she never responded again. And I gotta tell you that we are the "perfect" family to have been interested in obtaining a pup from any breeder. I could never understand why she did extend the courtesy of a response.

I just looked at the Gemini website and it looks like Cody had a litter on 12/6. I would imagine that they are all taken but it couldn't hurt to call and see.


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

I am in the process of getting a new baby from Omni GR down in Sarasota. the Dad is one of Karagolds "Babe" and the Mom is the Grand daughter of Majiks "Stetson" her name is "Seeker" Jerrie Morrison owns Omni and I was referred to her by Ann at Majik so I was very happy with that.

We just lost our puppy girl of 13 yr last Saturday and she was a very special lady.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

If you are looking for field goldens, check out Topbrass-Retrievers.com

We purchased our female golden from Jackie, and have been extremely pleased with her progress. Jackie has a wealth of knowledge about golden pedigrees, and I encourage you to give her a call and ask her opinion about various litters.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, didn't realize I already responded to your post. Good luck in your search!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Gemini Goldens has pups now. According to their website they have 3 males left. They should be ready to go soon. Here's the link:

Gemini Goldens - Golden Retrievers


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone hear of A Golden Paradise in central Florida??? breeder is Christine Best


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> Anyone hear of A Golden Paradise in central Florida??? breeder is Christine Best


I have never heard of them. But, I would stay away. That is just me. A few things about the breeder...if it is the right one I am looking at. South of Tampa? 

There is no K9data link to even look up their dogs...and I do not see any of their dogs on k9 data. K9 data is a website for goldens that you can search to see their lineage(Pedigree).

Next I checked OFFA website for two of their bitches and it said there was nothing listed by that name. Maybe they have different registered names? But, I searched Paradise's sunday morning and Paradise's Talitha.

It says that they do hip certifications....but do they do eyes/elbows/cardiac?

They have one sire listed a Tebow and he is being used for all breedings? Why?????? A breeder is supposed to be improving the line. So, I am guessing that Tebow has all the positives that her bitches lack? I do not understand her reasoning behind breeding them together.

It does not say much about her dogs as if she does anything with them but breed them? Does she do obedience, agility, therapy, field, show???? Anything???

I am not sure how much she is asking or how much you want to spend or even what you are looking for in a dog. I am guessing you are not looking for a show dog because these dogs are definately not show quality. 

These are just a few questions I would have for the breeder. Hope this helps.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i think you have a website called paradise goldens. i know the one ur talking about...the one i looked at was "a golden paradise" k9 data eyes hips heart all done on them...they are in st.cloud...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

the website is Welcome To My Website


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> i think you have a website called paradise goldens. i know the one ur talking about...the one i looked at was "a golden paradise" k9 data eyes hips heart all done on them...they are in st.cloud...


Mac has an out of date CERF. It needs to be done yearly and the last time was in 08. It might be done and not sent to OFA, I would ask about it. 

Kody only has CERF and cardiac. NO hips or elbows. 

Faith, Lexi and Big Girl only have an out of date CERF and cardiac clearance. NO hips or elbows. 

Abby has no clearances listed. Sugar has CERF and cardiac, but is too young to have finals on hips or elbows...or even to be bred.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

wow ok!!!! i have gotton in touch with another woman whose dogs have been bred with fallchase and gemini..i think i will go with her! thank you so very much. i appreciate it!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> wow ok!!!! i have gotton in touch with another woman whose dogs have been bred with fallchase and gemini..i think i will go with her! thank you so very much. i appreciate it!


No problem!! I hope you find your perfect puppy soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

nixietink said:


> Mac has an out of date CERF. It needs to be done yearly and the last time was in 08. It might be done and not sent to OFA, I would ask about it.
> 
> Kody only has CERF and cardiac. NO hips or elbows.
> 
> ...


the breeder emailed me back she said both dogs are Penn Hip cert and all other clearances as well and i will get a copy of all of them. does this sound like the standard way?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Even if PennHipped for hips, elbows would still need to be done. PennHip does not read elbows so they have to be sent to OFA. If they are passing, OFA will list them.

Be careful with PennHip-they just issue numbers so you may have to do some research to see what the numbers mean.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

There are lots of great breeders in FL so why mess with people who have dubious clearances? PennHIP is a useful tool but NOT the industry standard. The obvious flaws with PennHIP is they do not issue a rating of Good, Excellent, Moderate, etc, only numbers, and it is up to the breeder and puppy owner to decide if the numbers are satisfactory for breeding. The other biggie with PennHIP is they do NOT have an online searchable database to verify that the dog actually HAS been PennHIP'd. So I have seen many of these sketchy breeders claim their dogs are PennHIP'd when they absolutely are not. Frankly I do not know any good breeders who ONLY PennHIP their dogs and not OFA. Like I said, there are many good breeders in FL, I would encourage you to shy away from this particular one.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thank you and i will keep looking i have a few good ones just waiting to hear back


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I can highly recommend Gemini. My dog is a Gemini. He has 3 obedience titles.
Candi is very honest and forthright in her dealings. I have known her and her husband
Dick for four years now. I couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i contacted Gemini and no available i did find Omni in sarasota as i posted on aanother thread.


----------



## GoldenGator (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you find your Golden puppy?? I have been looking for a good Florida breeder as well, but am interested in the English lines. I am interested in showing & conformation, but have found it very difficult to find reputable breeders that sell English puppies with full AKC registration.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

GoldenGator said:


> Did you find your Golden puppy?? I have been looking for a good Florida breeder as well, but am interested in the English lines. I am interested in showing & conformation, but have found it very difficult to find reputable breeders that sell English puppies with full AKC registration.


 YES i have! i just got him last Monday. breeder is Omni Goldens in Sarasota her name is Jerri Morrison. Other great breeders she works closely with are Magik Goldens, Karagold goldens, Lakewood Goldens, Misty Ridge Goldens, and DeLa Vega goldens. steer clear of Paradise goldens, a golden paradise, and there are a few others. as far as English, i would call them and see what they say. i posted pics in the puppy gallery his name is "oakley" let me know who you choose!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> YES i have! i just got him last Monday. breeder is Omni Goldens in Sarasota her name is Jerri Morrison. Other great breeders she works closely with are Magik Goldens, Karagold goldens, Lakewood Goldens, Misty Ridge Goldens, and DeLa Vega goldens. steer clear of Paradise goldens, a golden paradise, and there are a few others. as far as English, i would call them and see what they say. i posted pics in the puppy gallery his name is "oakley" let me know who you choose!!!


 Oakley was also first pick for show dog. he was my first choice and he ended up being first for show. but.... his right testicle is not descended so if it never drops he cant be shown, if it does Jerrie and i agreed to show him. He is a doll. I believe she has a few left from this litter "jack/delta" the Wine Litter.


----------



## GoldenGator (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats!! Omni looks like a good breeder! I went to their websites ( except misty ridge which I couldn't find), but didn't see any English or cream colored dogs! Oakley looks like a sweetheart though!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Misty Ridge doesnt have a website, i got her name from Lakewood Goldens. the breeders name is Cynthia Resare. you can find her number on www.breeders.net. type in your zipcode and click golden retrievers there are a few good breeders there


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello,
I started this thread back in December (I think) looking for a Florida Breeder. Just wanted to say thank you for all of your suggestions and input. They have been very helpful. I put the puppy plans on hold for the winter. I think giving myself a little more time inbetween pups has helped tremendously!
I am hoping to bring home a puppy this summer. I have been emailing Lakewood Goldens and Karagold. Both have litters ready or one on the way. Is it normal to send a deposit check to the breeder sight unseen? I was really hoping to meet them first! But I know that the good ones go quickly. 

Also, I have seen posts regarding Gemini Goldens. But there are two...which one is everyone referring to? The Gemini in Cocoa is expecting puppies in June according to the website, but there isn't much information about them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

To me, breeders as good as this are worth the deposit check risk! It is hard to get a puppy from a nice program like Karagold's etc.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Lakewood is great i only know of one Gemini..also Majik Goldens.. I was going to get one from Lakewood (Paula) but we wanted one sooner so went with Omni Goldens in Sarasota..theres also Fallchase Goldens all are very reputable and well known. you cant go wrong with either one. and yes Gemini in cocoa cindi metcalf.. i dont think ann rowe of Majik has any at the moment. my pups dad Jack is owned by anne..shes wonderful. Try Gemini and Lakewood. I spoke with cindi metcalf shes very nice ..PM me if you wish..


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi again!

Many options for you! I am actually getting a boy out of Lakewood's litter coming up. Has Paula sent you the link for the dog cam. I can testify for her and her Katie. She has 2 litters on the ground right now. She is very busy now and will this will probably be her only litters for the year. Katie's litter is just over 6 weeks now and Helena's is 5 weeks. 

I usually deal with Candi Pearce (Cindi's twin sister). She just bred her Logan to Presto (venture dog). That should be a great litter too.. She owns a boarding facility and trains for obedience, agility, show, and does hunt test too. Very knowledgable.

Also, If you go to Kagan Kennels. Morgan Brooks, handler, just had a litter. It is listed on the website.

Hope this helps and you can PM me with any questions. My avatar and pictures are of my girl out of Katie. Good- Luck


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Oakleysmommy & Kfayard.. Thank your for your posts. Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts to PM anyone!
I did get a very nice reply from Karagold and feel better about the deposit now.
I have never looked at clearances before, how picky do I need to be? With one litter, the sire (and both of his parents) have Fair hips. Should I only be looking at Good and above that? 
Also, I was looking at the Cerf results for both sire and dam on both litters. I will do some research on my own, but one sire is listed as E1 cerf (punctate cataract) and the other sire is listed as A3 (distichiasis). 

I will take a look at your other suggestions as well! Thanks for your help!


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Kfayard...
Forgot to mention, I don't have the link for the webcam yet, but I asked for it. I know as of a few days ago, there was one male left from the Helena litter, which is the one I am considering. 
Congratulations to you!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you looking at the Taylor x Ivan litter. This is a repeat breeding, so there must have been something in the previous litter that the breeder liked. Ivan very SWEET! I know his owner/breeder Anna. I have kept Ivan a few days after a show. Great temperment. Is producing nice pups too. He is a Hobo son. You can't go wrong with either of the two! Good-Luck!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

carolynsanta said:


> Oakleysmommy & Kfayard.. Thank your for your posts. Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts to PM anyone!
> I did get a very nice reply from Karagold and feel better about the deposit now.
> I have never looked at clearances before, how picky do I need to be? With one litter, the sire (and both of his parents) have Fair hips. Should I only be looking at Good and above that?
> Also, I was looking at the Cerf results for both sire and dam on both litters. I will do some research on my own, but one sire is listed as E1 cerf (punctate cataract) and the other sire is listed as A3 (distichiasis).
> ...


OFA "Fair" hips are PASSING hips with NO signs of hip dysplasia or arthritis. They are perfectly fine for breeding.
CERF has a number of "breeders option" diagnoses for imperfections of the eyes that have not been proven to (1) be inheritable and/or (2) harmful to the dog/impair vision. Punctate cataracts and distichia are both breeders options. I would not worry at all if one parent had a breeder's option of punctates or distichia, provided the distichia is not enough to cause tear stains (easy to observe). The only breeder's option that is getting some recent attention is iris cysts, with a suspected link to Pigmentary Uveitis. However -- this is NOT proven yet.


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Great! That makes me feel better. Yes, one of the litters I was referring to was Taylor & Ivan. What a tough choice I have now!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

carolynsanta said:


> Great! That makes me feel better. Yes, one of the litters I was referring to was Taylor & Ivan. What a tough choice I have now!


 i know the Helena/Chase breeding she was very excited about i was going to get a male from that breeding you cant go wrong..did you say there is a male now from this litter?


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, don't steal him from me! lol


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

carolynsanta said:


> Yes, don't steal him from me! lol


 Oh no i didnt mean it like that!! i have my pup altho when he is a year i want another..i looked at her website last nite she has one male from chase/helena..go for it!!!


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, lol. I am reserching the health clearances...can't find any CERF's (online) for the dam's parents/grandparents. They are from the Nautilus lines. I did notice on a lot of the Nautilus goldens, the cerfs are missing. (I am not saying they haven't been done, just that they are not posted online). 
The hips look good on all the relatives.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

why dont you give her a call?? sometimes theyre not on the data for some reason


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

I will. I will keep you posted on what we decide!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

carolynsanta said:


> I will. I will keep you posted on what we decide!


 Yes please do its exciting!:crossfing


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello,
I am sort of starting at square one again. We decided not to go with the litter that is ready to go home next week. The only reason we made this decision is because of a family vacation that my husband has his heart set on.  We just couldn't justify taking home a beautiful puppy and then having to leave him behind just a few weeks later. 
FYI- Paula at Lakewood is great! I have only heard wonderful things about her and her dogs. (including from my vet's office). The timing just isn't going to work out for us.

I am still looking into Karagold, and I noticed that Gemini Goldens in Cocoa AND Gemini in Rockledge are both expecting litters this month. 

Any advice would be appreciated-again!

Thanks!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey there! I am picking up my katie/chase pup this week from paula. 10 of the 12 pups had the potential for show homes! I am going to look at helena litter to while I am there karagold is awesome and I personally love candi from rockledge. Pm anytime with any questions.


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing!! I was so sad to make this decision. I really wanted a puppy from Paula!!! But I also didn't think it was fair to have to leave him so soon. Uhhh. 

Maybe I have enough posts to PM now. I will give it a try. )


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope, I have to get to 15 posts. lol. 2 more to go.


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Last one, yeah....


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

whichever Gemini is owned by Candi Pearce is the one who i know is great be patient you will get your pup!!! its exciting i thought candi pearce is Gemini in Cocoa Beach? did someone else say she's in ROckledge??


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

I did say that. . If you search on google "gemini goldens" there are two websites that pop up. One is affiliated with Barkingham Palace (Candi Pearce) Rockledge FL. and the other one says Cindi Metger (spelling) in Cocoa Beach. I heard Candi has a twin sister, could this be her website??


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG. Now I feel ridiculous! They are the same, I just looked at the "about us" section. Not sure why there are two websites, but they are affiliated. Is there such a thing as too much research?  It is starting to fry my brain.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

carolynsanta said:


> OMG. Now I feel ridiculous! They are the same, I just looked at the "about us" section. Not sure why there are two websites, but they are affiliated. Is there such a thing as too much research?  It is starting to fry my brain.


Wait a minute hahaha i think they are twins now that i remember! right?? i am so confused now!!! So gemini in cocoa and gemini in rockledge are the same and owned by twin sisters??:doh:: im gonna look it up now too


----------



## Pawsnfur (Jun 6, 2011)

If anyone is still looking, I have one pup still available from a really nice Gemini dog, Gemini's X Static, Dylan is his call name. He's an amazing dog and the dams pedigree is quite impressive as well. She is a trained service dog and was bred for conformation, and overall versatility. Two of her puppies will be donated back to the service dog school and most of her siblings are working service dogs.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just to clear it up! Yes, they are twin sisters. One lives in Rockledge (Candi) and the other in Cocoa (Cindi).


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

We put a reservation for a male at Gemini Goldens (Candi). We are super excited!! Thanks to everyone for your advice. All of the breeders we looked into were great, but this worked out the best for us.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

carolynsanta said:


> We put a reservation for a male at Gemini Goldens (Candi). We are super excited!! Thanks to everyone for your advice. All of the breeders we looked into were great, but this worked out the best for us.


 That's great news!!! when do you get him? so exciting...


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

The litter is due 6/17, so we would bring him home mid August. But we can visit anytime until then!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats great enjoy the "waiting" period!! Gemini is wonderful, you will have a really nice puppy. any names yet??


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Great news! The puppies are here. 10- 5 boys and 5 girls. I was waiting until now before I starting thinking about names, in case we didn't get a male.  So excited to watch them grow before we bring ours home.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a Gemini Golden. He has his CDX & RN. We will go for our first legs for Graduate Open and Rally Advanced B in July in Deland.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Door said:


> I have a Gemini Golden. He has his CDX & RN. We will go for our first legs for Graduate Open and Rally Advanced B in July in Deland.


That is great!! Congrats and Good-Luck! What is your baby's name?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oh great news!! 10 puppies??


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, 10! 5 boys, 5 girls. I can't believe it. We have been watching them on the webcam everyday.  We are working on names. I like Max or Jesse. It may help when we see them in person. We are going to visit on Sunday!


----------



## carolynsanta (Dec 27, 2010)

*Gemini's Fortune Hunter*

Its been way too long since I posted here!! We named our little guy Hunter. He is now almost one year old. He is so handsome and so smart!! We are lucky to have him. 

I am trying to upload some pics, hopefully this works! 

Carolyn


----------



## keebzmac (Dec 30, 2012)

Just wanted to thank you all for this thread! We recently lost our beloved golden at only 7.5 years old. He got really sick, really quick but didn't suffer long thankfully. In searching for a new pup I found this forum and really started reading. I realize the importance of a really good breeder as our last never spoke to us again after we brought Dargo home, even after I reached out to her. You all have provided very good recommendations and I've heard back from several even after only a few hours! Here's hoping we can find our new pup in the next few months!


----------



## TardisGirl (Oct 16, 2014)

I wanted to second the question asked in this original post, simply because I have read through this thread and want to make sure nothing major has changed among the recommended breeders here since it's been 4 years *ish*... so far my observations are Lakewood and Gemini seem to be the most reputable... Is that still the case. We are in south florida (coral springs) We were thinking of contacting a few places early next year and beginning our search (anticipated hopefully choosing a breeder and getting on a waiting list by or around august)


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out Maura Roxby with Goldrox Goldens. She lives in Davie. Beautiful dogs. Her dog Cody won best of breed at Westminster in 2013. He is a Gemini/Fallchase dog. We have 2 of her dogs. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would never say one breeder is more reputable or you only have one breeder that trumps all the other breeders.

I would try cashmere, goldrox.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Nancy Greenbarg (Cashmere) used to live in Dania but she moved to NJ.


----------



## Deevoice (May 30, 2015)

I am new to this site and just registered. We lost our beautiful golden, Cassie, May 10, 2015, suddenly after 11 years with this amazing dog. While we are not wanting to get a new pup immediately, we are interested in researching breeders in Florida. I noticed the dates on this thread are 4 years old. Would anyone have new recommendations or revisions to prior posts. I have visited the Gemini website and plan to visit the breeder in a few weeks. Thanks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Deevoice said:


> I am new to this site and just registered. We lost our beautiful golden, Cassie, May 10, 2015, suddenly after 11 years with this amazing dog. While we are not wanting to get a new pup immediately, we are interested in researching breeders in Florida. I noticed the dates on this thread are 4 years old. Would anyone have new recommendations or revisions to prior posts. I have visited the Gemini website and plan to visit the breeder in a few weeks. Thanks.



Hi, welcome to the Forum. 
Very sorry for the loss of your Golden. 

If you use the Search feature here on the forum and do a search for Breeders in FL, threads will come up you can read through. 

You may also want to visit the Golden Retriever Club of America's website, they have a puppy referral. Here are the links-

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club

Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here


Members will give you some referrals also, you may want to start a new thread too. 

Best of luck in your search for a breeder and puppy!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've moved to FL too....


----------

